# Detailed Feeding Schedule



## Midwestmonster (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi I'm new to the forums and I was just wondering if some would be willing to share their weekly feeding schedules? I've read that some people feed every other day and some everyday....

I'm looking for a detailed Mon-Sun feeding schedule. For example Mon- ground turkey with eggs, Tues -2 rodents, etc....

Please fill out schedule below. Thanks.

Age of tegu/size-
Mon-
Tues-
Wed-
Thurs-
Fri-
Sat-
Sun-


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jun 22, 2012)

Nobody want to share?


----------



## poke (Jun 22, 2012)

Sure ill share.

Age 10months 2ft 

Mon - turkey, chicken gizzard, tilapia, green, fruits and calcium no d3
Tues - 3 weaned rats
Wed - 
Thurs - turkey chicken gizzard beef liver code liver oil
Fri - turkey, chicken gizzard, tilapia, green, fruits and calcium no d3
Sat - 
Sun - turkey chicken gizzard beef liver code liver


----------



## Diablo (Jun 22, 2012)

poke said:


> Sure ill share.
> 
> Age 10months 2ft
> 
> ...



Has your feeding schedule always been that way with that much variety? Or have you perfected it as you went along?


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jun 22, 2012)

poke said:


> Sure ill share.
> 
> Age 10months 2ft
> 
> ...



Thank you. How long have you had your friend? Is he/she a good weight?


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow, nobody must feed their tegus. Lol. As a future owner I was just looking for some informative knowledge to help myself and others.


----------



## james.w (Jun 22, 2012)

When I had a tegu, I never kept a schedule. I just fed him what I had. The bulk of his diet was rats/mice or chicks. I also fed ground turkey, tilapia, grapes, eggs, roaches. Rarely used cod liver oil. Everything without bones got calcium without D3. When I sold him he was about 14-15 months old and 44" or so. 

I know its not exactly what you asked for but its something.


----------



## wford84 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi, seems to me to be the wrong way to think having a feeding schedule with an animal that benefits from a varied diet. Tegus all like different things so just see what works. As long as you get him all the vitamins and calcium he needs I think you will be fine. Bobby hill covers feeding well in his care sheet.


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 24, 2012)

Sames as james. I just don't have that sort of routine any longer. I have a larger collection and it depends on what is on sale, what i have on hand, what season it is, etc. When they are waking up from hibernation and getting ready to go down, I feed more rodents and necks for calcium. But in the summer, I'll feed more ground meats and pieces.

Hatchlings and juveniles:
feed daily. ground turkey w calcium, appropriately sized f/t rodents, add a variety of fruit (10%ish of diet)

up to two years old:
feed 5-6 times weekly, sames as above but add in variety of meats and fish, increase fruit to 20% of diet

adults feed 3-4 times weekly depending on weight and activity:
add in chicken necks, chicks, variety of meats and fruits, fruit up to 40% of diet


----------

